# running a small tankless hot water heater,.. in **rotation** w a 40 gallon tank.. ..



## undertheesea22 (Jun 23, 2019)

*~* - - - - - - - - - *~*

main question:
can a small or portable
tankless unit
be installed, next to, running in conjunction/rotation.. .. with a normal 40 gallon tanked hot water unit, but only run, when the 40 gallon tank runs low.. .. .

.. .. ..)i am not allowed to remoue the 40 gallon tank(.. .. ..



- - - - - - - - -

.. ..hello,..



.. i haue 3 prospectiue hot water heaters inquestion and i am wondering the same basic questions abt all 3 of them,

.. its like basically can they be installed **nextto inconjunction** with a **40 gallon hot water heater **that is **already present**

..)..in order to not remoue the 40 gallon heater, in order to comply with building codes..(..

but basically can they be installed in conjunction like **rotating with the main 40 gallon hot water heater **that **would not be remoued**,

but only for the puposes of turning on **when** the 40 gallon tank s**starts to run low/cold**..

*..the 3 prospectiue heaters..

.. 2: portable tankless units, with high gpm, :*
- *large portable tankless* unit - **with 4gallonsperminute,flow**..
https://www.homedepot.com/p/EZ-Tank...table-Tankless-Water-Heater-EZ202NG/207158891 

- another *portable tankless *unit - this one **with 3gallonsperminute,flow**
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Eccotem...hrome-3-Function-Shower-Set-L10-SET/302006849 

- 1: small/**non**portable tankless unit,with ok gpm - )l..(
*electric stand alone unit*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CPTTH3...&pd_rd_r=f6a8474b-8c01-11e9-9e0c-2dcbf0177599


- - - - - - - - -



..**3questions**..

.. for these 2)below( **""portable units""**..

*- 1)* how do you install either of these units indoors,.. in an inside shower??


*- 2)* can the 2nd one below, be installed inside, euen though it says for use outside??

how do you do it?

- large portable tankless unit - **with 4gallonsperminute,flow**..

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EZ-Tank...table-Tankless-Water-Heater-EZ202NG/207158891 

- another portable tankless unit - this one **with 3gallonsperminute,flow**

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Eccotem...hrome-3-Function-Shower-Set-L10-SET/302006849 


* - 3)* also can it/they be installed on an **inside shower**, or **neighboring** an **inside hot water heater**, and regulated -**so that** it runs some times, but basically **only when**, the 40 gallon tank ..)..that is already present, and installed and working..(..**starts to run low/cold**.. .. . like when the 40 gallon tank **starts to run low/cold**.. then one of these would just **flip on and start working**.. .. ..




- - - - - - - - -

- - - - - - - - -



.. ..the next question is abt an electric standalone unit.. ..

.. .. )..it could be any one, but i am just using this one as an example..(.. ..

*- 4) * **..can..** an/)asmall( electric stand alone unit, such as this one)below(, be installed, inside: **next-door-to/neighboring** a normal 40 gallon hot water heater.. so that it operates, ****only**** when the 40 gallon hot water heater is running low, .. .. ..

.. (..like in conjunction with it or something..).. **without remouing** the 40 gallon hot water heater

- electric stand alone unit - ).. sorry i sent the wrong link for this one in the other email ..(

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CPTTH3...&pd_rd_r=f6a8474b-8c01-11e9-9e0c-2dcbf0177599 



- - - - - - - - -



- - - - - - - - -



* .. **5**)..* - is this possible ..)even at all(..

for all 3 units listed aboue, to be installed in **conjunction**/**like-rotating** back and forth with the main 40 gallon hot water tank...

nextto/beside the main 40 gallon hot water heater, to only be used when it starts to run low/cold.. .. ..





*..**6**)..* -how )and where( would you install them..??..

..1).. next to the main 40 gallon tank hot water heater)??(, ..

.. or ..2).. in the bathroom next to the shower )??(.. .. .

- - - - - - - - -



- - - - - - - - -

*..7).. *- a dumb question really - which of thes **3 scenarios**, or the 3 hot water heaters listed aboue, ..)..rotating in conjunction with the 40 gallon tank, that is already present and working..(.., would use ******less powe**r****



- - - - - - - - -

.. ..thank you for any help, with the aboue questions .. .

.. ..i would really appreciate any aduice at all.. ..

- - - - - - - - -
*~*- - - - - - - - -*~* 
*~*- - - - - - - - -*~* 
*~*- - -*~*


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*For get it*. Hire someone that knows what they're doing.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just put the freaking GT3 double turbo and be done with it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Install an electric tankless in the shower so you can turn it on when the 40 gallon tank runs out.


----------



## undertheesea22 (Jun 23, 2019)

Tango said:


> Just put the freaking GT3 double turbo and be done with it.




*~* - - - - - - - - - *~*




.. ..what does that mean.. ..



*~* - - - - - - - - - *~*


----------



## undertheesea22 (Jun 23, 2019)

Debo22 said:


> Install an electric tankless in the shower so you can turn it on when the 40 gallon tank runs out.





*~* - - - - - - - - - *~*


.. ..how do you do that *..)..*install it in the shower*..(..* .. ..


*~* - - - - - - - - - *~*


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a website designed for professional plumbers only.
You are not. 
Hire a professional, licensed plumber.
Go away and don't come back.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

undertheesea22 said:


> *~* - - - - - - - - - *~*
> 
> 
> .. ..how do you do that *..)..*install it in the shower*..(..* .. ..
> ...


just piss into a fan and shower that way...thats the best advice your gona get here..everyday brings a new kind of stupid...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You're a decepticon. I don't know if the internet has a lock big enough to keep him from conquering Cybertron.


----------

